# Birds in action



## Terry D (Feb 15, 2016)

It was snowing yesterday, but all the white let me use a higher than normal shutter speed to stop some of the action around my bird feeder.




Then there were the more sedentary shots...


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 15, 2016)

Love the last two shots in the top line. The detail of the wings is awesome. You pretty much hit the button accurately every time. I like the action of the shots as well.

The close-up of the blue jay is my fav out of those. Birds can be difficult to capture but they all look awesome. The exposure is nice as well, they aren't washed out, and they're very defined.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Feb 16, 2016)

Awesome shots of house sparrows


----------



## Ariel (Feb 16, 2016)

Those are beautiful, Terry.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 16, 2016)

Wow! I love the shots with the wings in action! Beautiful!


----------



## Terry D (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks, all. The fresh snow in the background created an, almost staged, high-key, look that came out very well I think.


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 24, 2016)

Terry, it is fabulous drama, to see the birds on the wing.. poetry in motion..hahaaa...  anyway, I love these shots, thank you for sharing..


----------

